
Show HN: All Side Projects – side projects and apps for sale - eumm
https://www.allsideprojects.com
======
Jaruzel
Are these prices for real? (Serious question)

~~~
dgivney
The projects are listed multiple times, with multiple price points.

eg. if you have a half billion burning a hole in your pocket you can browse
the 'Under $500M' tag.
[https://www.allsideprojects.com/tags/under%20$500M](https://www.allsideprojects.com/tags/under%20$500M)

~~~
eumm
I believe this one is the bug on the website as the actual listed project
price on the source website (bordeline.biz) is $3,500

~~~
eumm
pricing was fixed and is live now. also filtering by price works much better
now

------
adamzegelin
Spam

~~~
eumm
why spam? this is an aggregator from few sites where owners are selling apps
and websites. These apps are real, I've contacted owners of few app sold and
they are legit.

